
Gwern on Nootropics - qqj
https://www.gwern.net/Nootropics
======
replwoacause
I experimented heavily with nootropics right around the time Limitless came
out. I shudder when I think of the copious amounts of time and money I
squandered. It is a fool's errand. It is virtually impossible to quantify
efficacy absent any real scientific rigor and the potential to do more harm
than good is great. The most important lesson I learned about mental well-
being and cognition after all was that there are no shortcuts. Diet, exercise,
mindfulness, and persistence in whatever you are trying to become better at
are the only ways to actually improve. At best the rest is inert snake oil and
at worst you are harming yourself.

